# X3 will not accelerate and rpms jump between 2&4k



## Lebo187 (Mar 20, 2020)

*I have a 2007 BMW X3 and have owned it since April of 2020. It has been a very dependable car not to mention it’s such a joy to drive . Well I get in this morning started the car went back in the house for 5 or 10 mins while it was warming up . I start driving come to a stop sign no issue come to another stop sign no issue . Then going around 55 I look down at gauges and the temp gauge is all the way over to over heating I immediately turn off the ignition and coast to a stop . It’s done this several times but I found if I take the fuses out of the fuse box in the driver side cowl and put them right back in it resets the electric water pump and I’m good to go . Normally it will only over heat like this if I let the battery drain completely dead . And all I have to do is that those fuses out and put right back in but the past two days it’s overheated without the battery dying , today and yesterday . But today after putting the fuses in when I started it it would rev. Between 2k and 3k rpm and when ever I go to give it gas it doesn’t make any difference in the rpm . It’s like it’s in limp mode I can hear something up at the fuel rail make like a hiss sound when the rpm would jump from 2 to 4K Can anyone shed some light or tell me where to start I do have a icarsoft scan tool but didn’t have it with me when the car droke down I’ll take it with me tomorrow and see what code are present , till then any Guesses as to what I’m dealing with UPDATE 2/24/21 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I installed a new maf sensor , two new vanso solenoid replaced one of the O2 sensors , and the left intake manifold runner the mounts just above the throttlebody , still no difference really getting frustrated with this car someone please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## lspilsko (Feb 24, 2021)

Here's a peculiar one. In case I'm driving in rush hour gridlock and attempting to keep a consistent speed (quickening agent pedal scarcely discouraged), I've seen that the rpms start to rise fundamentally yet the vehicle doesn't go any quicker. Truth be told, I was in sixth stuff going around 40 and the rpms were around 3500. I find that when it's doing this (doesn't do it constantly), I can tweak the rpms all over without influencing the speed of the vehicle. It's practically similar to it's a manual transmission with the grip discouraged. On the off chance that I get the rpms excessively high, it in the long run understands what's happening and the rpms drop and my head jolts back from the abrupt speeding up.
Showbox  jiofi.local.html tplinklogin


----------

